
Awesome-live-reloading – A collection of live reloading tools and libraries - wawhal
https://github.com/hasura/awesome-live-reloading
======
ktpsns
I'm surprised not to see generic tools on this list which make use of event-
based file system notifications such as dnotify and inotify. See
[https://github.com/rvoicilas/inotify-
tools/wiki](https://github.com/rvoicilas/inotify-tools/wiki) or inotifywait
([https://superuser.com/a/959040](https://superuser.com/a/959040)) for
examples.

I know this particular API (inotify) is specific to Linux (there might be
similiar APIs on other OS). But it is awesome for all kind of build systems,
for instance latex documents.

~~~
anitil
Oh I love inotify-wait. So many times I'll start trying to be clever, then
delete the whole thing and replace it with inotify-wait

------
tango12
The origin of this list was when we were creating documentation for live-
reloading code you write on your computer, and syncing those files to your
cloud dev/staging environment directly. We then realised that there was no
central repo of "live-reloading" tools for different languages/frameworks.

There's a slew of new tools coming out that are making this trend popular
(skaffold, ksync, hasura). Some of which need your framework to have live-
reloading and some don't.

I'm wondering what the HN community thinks about this general trend of pushing
this write/test loop to a hosted dev environment. I think it's a response to
increased complexity of bring up a full "microservices" environment on your
local machine.

~~~
freehunter
I've actually been using a fully hosted dev environment for about a year and a
half now for my side projects and it works really well. I started by using
Cloud9, then after I had some difficulties with the switch to AWS Cloud9, I
spun up a $5/mo Digital Ocean droplet with my entire dev system on it. I use
vim and tmux to replicate the classic IDE feel of paned windows. I keep a very
minimal tmux config and vimrc so it's super-compatible across machines.

DO does cheap backups for me so in case I hose something I can quickly
restore, my code is on GitHub so it can be pulled back down, and I can get to
it from basically any machine I own with nothing installed locally. Just the
ability to SSH is all I need. I've connected from a Chromebook and an
iPad/iPhone variously to do small bug fixes and quick push to production while
I was away. I can get away with a cheaper/older dev machine because my local
specs don't matter. If my tests are going to run long... who cares? It's not
running on my machine, so I can close the lid and walk away if I need to, and
it will keep running.

------
piracy1
[https://github.com/johnno1962/injectionforxcode](https://github.com/johnno1962/injectionforxcode)
for IOS apps. I'd submit a pull request but i'm lazy.

------
jaequery
Unless we are dealing with a list just strictly for frontend
development(webpack/sass/etc), I'm kinda confused about the list. What about
servers and daemons that perform "hot-reload" for you? And fsevents / inotify
are the way to go, otherwise you will deal with 1~10+ seconds reloads, which
can be miserable at times.

------
jeremiep
Or just use Clojure and get live coding for free. Its far more powerful than
hot reloading.

~~~
wawhal
Haha. Do you think live coding is cool enough a feature to move to a
particular language?

~~~
CamTin
Yes, it's easily one of the most compelling language "features" (in quotes
because its something more fundamental than that) you can have.

Unfortunately, management almost never sees it that way.

------
aksss
I was expecting single stage presses, neck dies, powder dribblers, and Sierra
load manuals, live. Disappointed.

~~~
hkon
I feel your pain

